# Leukocyte Antibody Detection Test



## TulipGirl (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I am trying to find out where I can do a Leukocyte Antibody Detection Test.

After 4 miscarriages in the past 3 years we still have not given up. As I still can get pregnant the hospital will put no effort in helping me to remain pregnant and stopped stopped research with the message "keep trying". I am at the age of 43 now, so there is no IVF possible for me anymore in the Netherlands.

Recently, we received permission to do a DNA test and the next problem popped up. The specialists cannot obtain DNA from my husband, because the T-lymphocytes do not divide in the lab. They have performed the test several times with the same outcome, they could not obtain DNA. It is a mystery to the University Hospital and no specialist (Hematologists / gynecologists) can explain why this happens.

I am thinking there could be a relation between the miscarriage an the DNA problem. After doing some study I found a so called Leukocyte Antibody Detection Test (LAD).

A LAD test can provide more clarity on whether I have an alloimmunity condition that may have caused my miscarriages in the light of the lymphocyte story of my husband. Unfortunately nobody can tell us how and where the test can be done.

Has anyone had any experience with this LAD test or the DNA extraction problem?

A desperate TulipGirl


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

These clinics in London all say they do the LAD test

www.fertility-academy.co.uk
www.private-pregnancy.co.uk
www.newlifeclinic.org.uk

x

/links


----------

